# Canning: Grapes -- Whole



## *Andi

I was reading one of my older books  and came across a recipe for canning grapes -- whole. It is a very simple recipe, not much to it at all. 

I did a :google: search ... well, yahoo if you want to know the truth  and I did find a few recipes for canning grapes. They were just as simple as the one I found in my book. 

So my question to the forum ... Have you ever canned grapes before and if so, how did they turn out? I would hate to can my gallon of grapes only to find out ...  gross :gaah: 

:thankyou:


----------



## Cahri

*Canned Grapes*



*Andi said:


> I was reading one of my older books  and came across a recipe for canning grapes -- whole. It is a very simple recipe, not much to it at all.
> 
> I did a :google: search ... well, yahoo if you want to know the truth  and I did find a few recipes for canning grapes. They were just as simple as the one I found in my book.
> 
> So my question to the forum ... Have you ever canned grapes before and if so, how did they turn out? I would hate to can my gallon of grapes only to find out ...  gross :gaah:
> 
> :thankyou:


They're all good. I use only organic grapes and can them in organic no sugar added juice. They look and taste fabulous. Good luck!

Here is a pic of some I just did as well as nectarine jam with apricot brandy. organic peaches, organic apricots and organic no sugar added granny smith apple sauce


----------



## *Andi

Great pictures!

And Thanks for the reply. :flower:

Looks like I will be canning some grapes.


----------



## mmszbi

Is there a particular variety of grape that cans better than others or does it matter much?
Now that my garden is pretty well established and my fruit trees are doing well, grape vines are next on the list.

From the garden last year we harvested hundreds of habanero peppers and have been making peach habanero jam, the best stuff in the whole wide world!


----------



## *Andi

mmszbi said:


> Is there a particular variety of grape that cans better than others or does it matter much?
> Now that my garden is pretty well established and my fruit trees are doing well, grape vines are next on the list.
> 
> From the garden last year we harvested hundreds of habanero peppers and have been making peach habanero jam, the best stuff in the whole wide world!


None of the recipes I saw said one grape over any other ... so I'm not sure. I will be canning concord first and maybe someone will be along to let us know ...


----------



## rhrobert

The one I saw from Florida Ag recommended green, seedless. I'm not sure if there is a difference though.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Them seeds can be bitter, why I think their recommendin that. However, my grapes ain't seedless, so guess I'm gonna give it a try (bumper crop this year!) an see what happens.

In the store tanight I even seen strawberries in a jar! Never seen em round here before.


----------



## rhrobert

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Them seeds can be bitter, why I think their recommendin that. However, my grapes ain't seedless, so guess I'm gonna give it a try (bumper crop this year!) an see what happens.
> 
> In the store tanight I even seen strawberries in a jar! Never seen em round here before.


Yes, I been seeing those strawberries too. Bought a jar for $1 just to get the strawberry shaped jar . Son says they taste pretty good, I'll use the jar for strawberry jam.

I think you're right on the reason they recommend the seedless. It is only a recommendation. Let us know how yours turn out.


----------

